# Resources > Literature >  Pollutants in the Museum Environment, by Pamela Hatchfield

## T. Ashley McGrew

PME..jpg

I thought I would make the first real entry of this section of the forum with a publication that many consider a must read/have if you work with collections materials that have any sensitivity to pollutants. The full title is:

Pollutants in the Museum Environment - Practical Strategies for Problem Solving in Design, Exhibition and Storage. 
Pamela B. Hatchfield 
ISBN 1-873132-96-4

http://www.jgpubs.com/pollutants.html

Published in 2005 by Archetype Publications it is currently and undoubtedly will remain the most comprehensive publication on the topic - for a long time to come. In my opinion it is an essential investment if you work in the field. 
There is always new research underway and of course the results of the most recent enquiries aren't going to be included here, but as an informational foundation on the topic this publication cannot be beat. 

It is written in very accessible language and to a very large extent it lives up to the second half of its title by providing information that is practical in its approach.

As with all things finite though, there is more information to be provided to end users. 
Things like step by step instructions, as well as illustrations of actual applications of the materials described in this book are what is most needed in Museums, Galleries, and Businesses across the country and in fact around the world. 
For that you need 2 things - 1) input (especially images and video) from the most experienced and skilled practitioners of their use, and 2) a place for this information to live and be accessed. 

PACIN is the answer to both of those needs, and since you are reading this you are part of it!

Please add any comments you have about this publication or start a thread on another one that you think is important for people to know about.

----------


## Jamie Hascall

http://www.jgpubs.com/poinmuen.html

----------

